
(Intro To) Map, Reduce and Other Higher Order Functions - netcraft
http://ryanguill.com/functional/higher-order-functions/2016/05/18/higher-order-functions.html
======
russellbeattie
That's the first article I've ever read that cleanly explained reduce - not
just what it does, but why and how to use it.

~~~
netcraft
as the author, I appreciate you saying so!

